# Pluto is a Plutoid



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2008)

Pluto Now Called a Plutoid - Yahoo! News (June 11, 2008)

Recalling to mind a previous thread on Pluto's demotion from planetary status, it's worth repeating Disney's press release issued at the time:



> 24 August 2006
> 
> Despite Planetary Downgrade, Pluto Is Still Disney’s ‘Dog Star’
> 
> ...



http://www.puritanboard.com/f60/new-planet-found-past-pluto-7839/


----------

